#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  أمل جديد لتقليل آثار الذبحة الصدرية

## رويتر

باحثون أمريكيون تعرفوا على نوع من البروتين كفيل بتقليل حجم التلف الذي تسببه الذبحة الصدرية للقلب.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## حنـــــان

أخبار حلوة...

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كامل
إكتشف باحثون أمريكيون نوعا من البروتين يستطيع تقليل حجم التلف الذي تسببه الذبحة الصدرية للقلب، وقد يكون هذا البروتين مفيدا عند إجراء عمليات القلب المفتوح.

وعثر الباحثون على نسبة أعلى من أنزيم ALDH2 لدى الجرذان المقاومة لتلف عضلة القلب الناجم عن نقص الأكسجين.

وقد تبين أن حقن الجرذان بانزيم ALDH2 قبل اخضاعها للذبحة الصدرية أدى الى تقليل نسبة تلف نسيج عضلة القلب بنسبة 60 في المئة.

يذكر أن أنزيم ALDH2 مرتبط بتفكيك الكحول في الجسم.

خلال الذبحة الصدرية تقوم كتلة من الدم المتجلط باعاقة وصول الدم الى القلب، مما يؤدي الى نقص في إمداد الأكسجين وتراكم للسموم، وهذا بدوره يؤدي الى موت الأنسجة.

ويحدث شيء مشابه حين اجراء عملية القلب المفتوح، حيث يتم تحويل مجرى الدم خلال العملية.

وحين لاحظ العلماء الدور الايجابي لانزيم ALDH2 في تقليل التلف الذي يصيب أنسجة عضلة القلب بدأوا في مراقبة الجزيئات التي تساهم في انتاج الانزيم، وتوصلوا الى أن ما يدعى بـ Alda-1 يضطلع بدور فعال في انتاج الانزيم المذكور ، ولذلك فهناك احتمال لاستخدامه على شكل حقنة في حال تأكد تأثير الانزيم على القلوب البشرية أيضا.

وقال العلماء ان هذا الاكتشاف قد يؤثر على وسائل العلاج المطبقة حاليا.

وتستخدم حاليا حقنة من مادة تدعى نيتروجلسرين لتوسيع الشرايين وتحسين جريان الدم عند الأشخاص الذين يعانون من آلام في الصدر، ولكن استخدام هذه المادة لفترة طويلة قد يقلل من نسبة ال ALDH2 ، ولكن باستخدام جزيء Alda-1 أمكن المحافظة على نسبة الانزيم المذكور، مما ساهم في تقليل نسبة تلف أنسجة عضلة القلب.

----------

